# Dave Diemer accident



## dannigirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I got this from another forum. I just thought we might all want to say a prayer for his recovery. Angie

Just wanted you to know that Dave diemer was in bad shape. he fell out of the hayloft hit his head on some concrete and was in a coma. he is still in icu. didn't know anyone. Joe went over yesterday and he knew him. They thought that they would have to do surgery on him to releive the 3 contusions. but now they think they will postpone it. will keep you up dated.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, please keep us updated! He's such a sweet guy.


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 18, 2008)

Angie,

Thank you, I had not heard anything, how awful!!! I will surely keep him in prayer. Please keep us posted if you hear anything new.


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the post - in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 18, 2008)

Prayers coming for Dave. He is such a nice man.


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh no! I hope everything goes well and that he makes a full recovery soon!!! How terrible!

Andrea


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 19, 2008)

Our BEST wishes for Dave and his family - he's done a lot for the breed and is a great guy. Get Well soon Dave!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 19, 2008)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 19, 2008)

Many prayers and good thoughts coming, that is awful OH!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 19, 2008)

Prayers and light for him and his family.


----------



## Amy (Aug 19, 2008)

Prayers & good wishes coming his way from Canada. Dave was always so helpfull in every way , nice man. Keep us posted please.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 19, 2008)

Sending prayers!


----------



## Gini (Aug 19, 2008)

Prayers for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Aug 20, 2008)

What terrible news! I'm sending prayers and have my fingers crossed, too, that he makes a swift and full recovery. A real gentleman and always a pleasure to work with. Shirlee


----------



## MountainMeadows (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been wondering about how Dave is doing & adding my prayers for a speedy recovery. Does anyone know how things are going? Dave is a really nice fellow, always very helpful whenever I have called and asked any questions.


----------



## dannigirl (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know anything more. As I said in the original post, I got it off another forum. I am watching that forum for news and will pass it along as soon as any comes through. Sorry, but I don't know more.

Angie


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been too busy to read the forums and just saw this.

I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers for a full and speedy recovery. What a great guy.


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Aug 21, 2008)

Has there been any recent word on Dave Diemer's condition? We haven't seen any recent posts about him and we were wondering how he is getting along.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## ahrobertspony (Aug 21, 2008)

Hal & Deb Bryant said:


> Has there been any recent word on Dave Diemer's condition?


I spoke to Stacy this afternoon. So far, Dave is still progressing physically and his care team seems pleased with his progress. There are still some issues but that isn't unexpected with the injury sustained. David has been up and around more and there is some talk of his going home in the not-too-distant future. Once that happens, other care and rehab will happen. Stacy says he looks pretty beat up and is experiencing some monster headaches. Please continue to keep David & the Diemer family in your prayers. I know the family appreciates the outpouring the small equine family has shown.

AHR


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks, Amy for the info on Dave. It sounds like he is showing improvement. It could have been SO much worse. Again, thanks, and keep us all posted.


----------

